

Diving into Facebook Timeline's UI - arnorhs
http://arnorhs.com/2011/12/03/diving-into-facebooks-timeline-ui/

======
blhack
How do I enable timeline for my profile?

This is frustrating because I'm _actually_ a facebook developer who would
_actually_ like to look at ways of incorporating this into my project.

I know there was a workaround for a while that involved signing up as a dev to
get in on the preview.

le sigh

~~~
arnorhs
Go to <http://www.facebook.com/about/timeline> and click "sign me up" at the
bottom right

~~~
moxiemk1
This page, like several other parts of Facebook, is _completely_ inoperable
for me. Something in the page dies before it gets to the <body> tag.

This is perhaps irrelevant to the topic, but it's really frustrating that
there's basically no way for me to do anything about this. I've waded through
their _highly_ unhelpful help pages to submit bug reports for all the things
I've found not to work, but this has been the case for _months_.

I assume that I managed to be a part of an A/B test that causes some really
inoperable things to happen? Regardless, it sort of reinforces my negative
opinions of Facebook engineering when something can consistently break for me
to the point that it renders _no_ page.

~~~
code_duck
Usually when people say stuff like this, I assume they're clueless and have
borked their browser somehow and simply need to turn off some add ons and
clear their cache, etc. However, I have all sorts of problems with Facebook
also. Sometimes photos are suddenly 'unavailable', when it's not. When I click
on a search, it's like their JS thinks the page successfully changed, but it
hasn't changed the visible content and it will stay on that page forever. Now
and then, after I sign in every action I take greets me with a popup saying
'Log in to continue' and I can't do anything (signing in again doesn't solve
it). If I, someone highly tech savvy, have these problems I can only imagine
how confused the public is.

------
henrikschroder
Wait, is Facebook really rolling it out? I don't know anyone that has it that
hasn't gone through the developer hoops to get it. Didn't they say they were
going to roll it out for everyone in October or something?

Why the delay?

(Aside from the fact that it's the creepiest thing they've ever made)

~~~
idoh
My app's referrers from the timeline have grown from a really really small #
to only a really small #, so I think it is in fact gradually being rolled out,
but I'm not sure.

------
zachallia
It's weird that they don't show the mini icons by default next to the text in
the main profile links. They do a little animation to show them when you hit
the down arrow to show more.

That could solve that problemo.

------
north
Nice write-up. I think it could be a pretty interesting thing for people that
don't interact via status updates very often, like me. Can you set permissions
on the timeline per user/group?

------
brandnewlow
I really dislike the Timeline UI. I've had it on my profile for a few weeks
now and find it impossible to parse and unenjoyable to read.

------
arnorhs
Please let me know if there's you think there is something that the article
misses.

